# Women and driving: debunking the stereotype



## Kreth (Oct 12, 2006)

Women are excellent drivers. Here's proof.


----------



## hemi (Oct 12, 2006)

:lol: :lool: 


I'm at a loss for words LOL


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 12, 2006)

This reminds me of when I was in the military. I got into an argument with my friends wife who said that there is a pool game in Korea that women just didn't have the ability to play. I told her she was nuts and thought she was being very sexist to herself and her kind. Now years later I am hearing reports that there actually is proof that many women lack the spacial awareness gene. So I was right in that I still feel "some" women could do very well at the game but I now understand that most probably could not. The bottom line however is that Korean women don't even go there.
Sean


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 12, 2006)

The only thing is...  I would guess the Jeep girl put hers there ON PURPOSE!   I would give her the hook, if I was passing by.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 12, 2006)

Here's my collection of cars and dumb drivers... dunno if they're women or not... but hey... how stupid can you get anyway??


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 12, 2006)

LMAO! I love the gold metal winner. haha!


----------



## Carol (Oct 12, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> LMAO! I love the gold metal winner. haha!


 
OMG, that was CLASSIC.

See Kreth?  My driving isn't so bad


----------



## Kreth (Oct 12, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> See Kreth? My driving isn't so bad


It's all relative.


----------

